# Buck won't breed?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

My Nigerian Dwarf buck won't breed my doe, I've tried twice now. The first time he mounted her side, and tried to mount her, but he's not quite 'getting it'. He's just not 'aggressive' enough I guess. Any suggestions? He likes to stick out his tongue and kind of snort and lick her, typical buck behavior. He's got amazing color and breed characteristics and I'd really like some of his offspring. Thank You!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you leave them together for 1-3 days full time so he can figure it out? 

How old his he?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I leave them together for 24-36 hours. The second time I wasn't 100% sure if she was in heat or not. It ended up she was coming out of heat. He is 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I had a 3 year old Buck that couldn't figure it out. I ran him with a small herd for 2 months and they all kidded in that time. He got practice being with the girls and figured it out pretty quickly


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK. Maybe I'll just throw her in with him for a few weeks and see what happens. I just hate doing that because then the kidding time is so unpredictable.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes for us he is a boer and we put him with 7 does. We managed to be present for every birth but it is an unknown. Maybe try a marking harness? I think I would if I had to again. I much prefer hand breeding for exact due dates!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Keep a eye on the does tails. He will leave 'signs' on their tails that he has bred them. That's how I keep track of breedings and it works for like 99% of them. I always had one doe I never would know when she got bred. But just check morning and night and you should get some date.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice! I'll check out marking harnesses, no clue what they are.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't believe there are any marking harnesses available for miniature breed bucks.

If they were together for 24-36 hours - how do you know she isn't bred already? A lot of breeding takes place at night. If she was in standing heat while they were together, I would guess that she is bred (if not, I would question the value of the buck.) I would send a blood sample in to a lab for a pregnancy test 30 days after the exposure.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

The second time when I took her out she had white discharge, and I read that it means they are coming out of heat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No it can also mean the buck bred her. Write the date down, that is the signs I was talking about lol


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh wow!! I didn't realize that! Now I'm so excited! Marking down the date!! Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ya, discharge can happen for a lot of reasons. It's really not a reliable indicator of anything.


----------

